# [cross-compilation] ... depuis une autre distrib

## destroyedlolo

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sous Gentoo mais j'ai une bonne experience sous Unix en general (autres linux, NetBSD, HP-UX, Solaris ...).

Mon but est d'installer une distrib linux avec un kernel 2.6 sur de vieux portables 486 avec 24 Mo de RAM et des disques de 300 Mo  (ca marche avec NetBSD mais je ne peux faire de l'I2C, d'ou ma tentative avec Gentoo).

Donc, questions  :Smile:  :

est-ce qu'un kernel 2.6 tourne sur un 486, bus ISA et tout et tout ?

avec si peu de memoire, je pense que je vais devoir me tourne vers une version Gentoo pour embedded (ulibc, busybox, ...) mais est-ce que j'aurai X dans ces cas la ?

le gros point : Evidemment, ca ne me semble pas realiste de faire de grosses compils sur de telles config. Serait-il possible de compiler Gentoo depuis une autre machines sous Ubuntu ? Si oui comment ? Comment faire aussi pour tuner le kernel pour qu'il ne contiennent que le support du hard present sur ces vieux 486 alors que la machine de compilation sera differente ?

Merci

LaurentLast edited by destroyedlolo on Tue Jul 19, 2011 2:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Réponse 3: OUI, dans un chroot. Suis le manuel, et tout ira bien.

----------

## guilc

1) oui, mais faut profiter vite. il est question de virer le support ISA dans les version futures (> 3.0) d'après les mails de Torvalds. Donc ça ne va pas marche plus très longtemps  :Wink: 

2) En théorie oui, Un desktop léger devrait faire l'affaire, du genre fluxbox, n'imagine même pas une seconde faire tourner un kde ou un gnome (ou alors les version d'il y a 10 ans).

Ceci dit, avec une si petite config matérielle, je ne pense pas que gentoo soit un choix potable. Déja faire tenir tout ça dans 300Mo, ça va être tendu. Perso, pour ce type de config, je partirais plutot sur une debian bien travaillée. En faisant bien les choses et en triant les packages, ça rentre.

----------

## geekounet

Bonjour, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

